
I’m not okay, you’re not okay. Let’s start there - imosquera
https://medium.com/delivering-chaos/im-not-okay-you-re-not-okay-let-s-start-there-e3652339b6cb
======
rpiguy
I’ll pass. Prefer stoicism.

